# Media Servers



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Does anyone know if any other manufacturer is making a product like the Kaleidescape M700 disk vault?
Or a product like the Kaleidescape setup?

Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Popcorn Hour Media Player is the closest equivalent I can think of to it. I have a good friend who uses the Popcorn Hour and could not be happier.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks JJ I will take a look at their product.


----------

